# Identify these pedals



## sn0rky (Mar 1, 2011)

Can somebody please help me identify what type of cleats I need on these pedals, or help identifying the model?

Thanks.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

You don't use the internet much, am I right?


----------



## sn0rky (Mar 1, 2011)

olr1 said:


> You don't use the internet much, am I right?


nope, first time


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

....or is this some kind of Zen problem, use the cleats that fit the pedals, grasshopper...


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

They are old, very old Look pedals, that need a correspondingly old Look cleat. They are almost old enough to be obsolete, but shops should still have some. The cleats are red and triangular, the red cleats have float, that is they allow a bit of foot movement. You can also get black cleats which have no movement.

Basically, they are a bit too old to use unless you have a good supplier. I think, although I'm not sure, that the newer red and white cleats might work in those pedals too.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll do some pics of the cleats later, need sleep now after night shift from ...well not quite hell, maybe a couple of blocks away from hell...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

They're the standard old Look "Delta" aka "ARC" pedals that use the standard old Look "Delta" aka "ARC" Look cleats still widely available. The red cleat version allows float (some degree of foot rotation) and squeaks sometimes. The black cleat version doesn't allow float and never squeaks. These older pedals / cleats are not compatible with the newer Look "Keo" pedal system. One of many vendors at the link:

http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...a+Bi+Material&vendorCode=LOOK&major=5&minor=6


----------



## jumpjibe (Mar 3, 2008)

*Look Delta cleats*

You want the Deltas. They are fairly easy to find.

The cleats made for Look's Keo pedals will not fit.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

as wim and jump stated, the "old-style" Look Delta cleats are still very easy to find from a variety of suppliers. I accidentally ordered a pair last year when I thought I was getting Keos.


----------



## sn0rky (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for the help.
i think i'll just pick up some Shimano 105 pedals


----------

